# Does suppose anyone wants my cat ? :(



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Basically I came out of a long term relationship over two weeks ago. I have until the end of June to move out of my current house and I am struggling to find anywhere I can take my cat  Places I have found that do take pets already have cats and Bear doesn't get on with cats.

Now sadly Bear isn't the friendliest of cats, I adopted him from Wood Green over two years ago and he had lived quite a shut in life and had always got what he wanted so he can be quite demanding if not given what he wants.

He was 8kg when I adopted him, he is now about 5.5kg but has a belly hang due to excess skin.

Also since I adopted him he has developed asthma, though truthfully last year he had one steroid injection and then was absolutely fine for the rest of the year, its starting to play up again so another vet visit will be booked soon.

He likes his own space, he doesn't generally want to be stroked or fussed too much and if he does if you over arouse him he will try to scratch you.

I make him sound like such a awful cat, but the thought of having to rehome him he literally heartbreaking!

My dogs are going to live with my parents for a while but nobody can take Bear it seems.

Bear is the sort of cat who likes somewhere comfy to sleep, attention every now and again and is fed.

Just so sad 

Here he is



































He is 5 and lives with dogs - I may have found a place to live in September so even if somebody could foster him for a few months??

:'(


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Is it really not possible for Bear to go with the dogs to your parents until you find a place to live where you can take all your pets? I'm really sorry you have found yourself in this situation but not being n the UK I'm not able to give any constructive advice.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Sorry to hear that  I recommend you pop on a new thread in the cat rescue and adoption page - there are a couple of PF members who are sometimes in a position to foster. Where abouts are you? x


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm sorry too, what a worry. I'm sure if you put him on the Adoption section someone will be able to help.


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

I'm very sorry, I hope you find a home where you can both be together, or failing that a nice home for him to wrap yet another person around his little paws.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Soozi said:


> Is it really not possible for Bear to go with the dogs to your parents until you find a place to live where you can take all your pets? I'm really sorry you have found yourself in this situation but not being n the UK I'm not able to give any constructive advice.


Sadly not - my dad has said he doesn't want a cat living here too, they already have a dog, so taking on 2 dogs and a cat is a big ask, I can't force them at the end of the day sadly.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

@petforum please can this be moved to the cat rescue and adoption page.


----------



## PawsandFeathers (May 23, 2015)

Can the rescue you got him from not house him short term till you get yourself sorted out?


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

PawsandFeathers said:


> Can the rescue you got him from not house him short term till you get yourself sorted out?


I'm not sure - I will be contacting them next week and was going to ask if it was an option.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Sorry to hear this ..... and I really do hope you find someone who can take him as a foster

TBH I personally would feel it's very, very unfair if Bear is the one you are forced to part with / rehome - it seems especially unfair when he's been with you the longest and especially having just taken on another pet who you've managed to make arrangements for (sorry if that seems especially harsh and I know it's not your fault) but it just seems extra unfair when one of your dogs has literally only been with you a few weeks and yet your parents are willing to take him in and poor Bear might have nowhere to go!

Can your ex not help out?

I don't know the circumstances (nor is it any of mine or anyone else's business) of the break up but he must surely have some responsibility towards the animals as well!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Its up to my parents who they take in, if they don't want to take the cat then I can't force them. My parents are actually only taking Io now, Bigby may be going back to the breeder for the next two months. I'll speak to Wood Green, they may perhaps be able to take him on a temporarily basis, I don't mind giving them a big donation etc and then I can have him back.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

I wasn't having a dig at your parents I was just meaning it seemed extra unfair when Bear has been with you so long - and I know how much he means to you.

Fingers crossed WG can help / come up with some suggestions - I know the dog & cat home here do boarding to help raise funds - it's sadly a really bad time of year though as most places are already overflowing with pregnant cats / those that've just given birth & their kittens

Wish I could help


----------



## PawsandFeathers (May 23, 2015)

Hanwombat said:


> Its up to my parents who they take in, if they don't want to take the cat then I can't force them. My parents are actually only taking Io now, Bigby may be going back to the breeder for the next two months. I'll speak to Wood Green, they may perhaps be able to take him on a temporarily basis, I don't mind giving them a big donation etc and then I can have him back.


I'm fairly certain the RSPCA would be able to help out on a temporary basis would be worth calling some local charities to see if they can help you out as well the cats protection would be a definate place to call for help for Bear.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

A cat doesn't require as much attention as dogs. It is sad that your parents don't want to take Bear with the dogs since they seem to get along pretty well.
I hope that you find a temporary home for him.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Lilylass said:


> I wasn't having a dig at your parents I was just meaning it seemed extra unfair when Bear has been with you so long - and I know how much he means to you.
> 
> Fingers crossed WG can help / come up with some suggestions - I know the dog & cat home here do boarding to help raise funds - it's sadly a really bad time of year though as most places are already overflowing with pregnant cats / those that've just given birth & their kittens
> 
> Wish I could help


Oh I know you wasn't  Its just a awful time for me  I am hoping I can sort something out.



PawsandFeathers said:


> I'm fairly certain the RSPCA would be able to help out on a temporary basis would be worth calling some local charities to see if they can help you out as well the cats protection would be a definate place to call for help for Bear.


Thank you I'll give them a go.



Britt said:


> A cat doesn't require as much attention as dogs. It is sad that your parents don't want to take Bear with the dogs since they seem to get along pretty well.
> I hope that you find a temporary home for him.


I know, but as I say I can't force them. They know Io very well and at the end of the day its down to my dad, if I pester him he might then decide not to have Io.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Can you give an indication of whereabouts you are / if you'd be able to transport Bear etc in case anyone can maybe offer foster on here?


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Lilylass said:


> Can you give an indication of whereabouts you are / if you'd be able to transport Bear etc in case anyone can maybe offer foster on here?


Catcoonz has messaged me and said she could help if possible  The place I plan to stay for about 6 months ( then I plan to have enough money saved to get my own rental ) already has a dog, but seems he isn't too bad with cats. So hopefully Bear can get a foster until then


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Hanwombat said:


> Catcoonz has messaged me and said she could help if possible  The place I plan to stay for about 6 months ( then I plan to have enough money saved to get my own rental ) already has a dog, but seems he isn't too bad with cats. So hopefully Bear can get a foster until then


Wish you all the very best and things are sorted soon  take care ..


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Great news - fingers crossed it works out ...


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I might be able to move in with a friend for two months and take bear  then another house share after with all 3 pets


----------

